# If you could live in any fictional residence, where would it be?



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

I am sure I am not alone in having that experience when reading a book with locations that are so beautiful or magical and are described in such vivid detail that I wish I could walk right into the book and live there. 

I have several favorites but my top pick would be Lothlorien; to live in a tree house in a perfect environment with the beauty of the forest all around!

Where would you choose to live, and why?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Amber, of course!  (With maybe a summer home in Chaos?)


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I'd at least like to visit J.D. Robb's (Eve and how do you spell Roake? house).  For some reason that one came to mind even though I'm much more of a treehouse kind  of gal!


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

NogDog said:


> Amber, of course!  (With maybe a summer home in Chaos?)


Technically, that counts as TWO residences, Nog Dog. But as you sometimes exhibit a perilously close resemblance to a split personality I will allow it just for you.


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

MariaESchneider said:


> I'd at least like to visit J.D. Robb's (Eve and how do you spell Roake? house). For some reason that one came to mind even though I'm much more of a treehouse kind of gal!


Ah, yes; I can relate to the treehouse preference myself!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I just realized I never answered the "why" portion. I mostly picked Amber because of my love for the books, and Corwin's love of Amber couldn't help but rub off on me. As long as you're not part of the family battling for possession of it, it also seems like a nice place to live.

If I were to be more logical about it, I'd pick one of the General Systems Vehicles in Iain M. Banks' "Culture" milieu, traveling the galaxy in comfort without worries about jobs, money, food, or shelter in a post-singularity society where the AIs and machines provide whatever you (reasonably) need -- leaving you lots of time to read if you want.


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

Cair Paravel, Narnia


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Amber, of course!  (With maybe a summer home in Chaos?)


not on discworld?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

telracs said:


> not on discworld?


Fun to read, but a dangerous place to live.


----------



## kdiem (Feb 29, 2016)

NogDog said:


> Fun to read, but a dangerous place to live.


Isn't that true of any fictional world? Especially given that most of the well-described places are homes to book characters, and thus at least twice as likely to be invaded/blown up/infested/toilet papered...

My choice would have been a castle B&B with a magnificent library in a modern day Beauty and the Beast retelling - post story, so the danger has past. Unfortunately, I can't recall the book name since it was a trad published book, and the most memorable bit was the description of the library and the tree in the garden under which the Belle character enjoyed reading.


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

vprelatte said:


> Cair Paravel, Narnia


Ah, yes. But my favorite Narnian residence is the Dawntreader. You can live on a boat, right?


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

lmroth12 said:


> Ah, yes. But my favorite Narnian residence is the Dawntreader. You can live on a boat, right?


Yep. Perfect solution: Keep the _Dawn Treader_ docked at Cair Paravel. Live at the Cair and go sailing on the _Dawn Treader_ whenever you wish.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

Gormenghast... I probably have issues.


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

vprelatte said:


> Yep. Perfect solution: Keep the _Dawn Treader_ docked at Cair Paravel. Live at the Cair and go sailing on the _Dawn Treader_ whenever you wish.


Of course! Sounds ideal to me!


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

alawston said:


> Gormenghast... I probably have issues.


Amazing how our choices reveal the real us, isn't it? You could probably have some intriguing conversations with Nog Dog, who needs TWO places to live!


----------



## MistyMikes (Apr 25, 2016)

I always go back to the forest city where the Hawkbrothers lived in Mercedes Lackey's Valdemar books.  (I know that's just what the outsiders called them, but I can't for the life of me remember the real name the people called themselves.)  

Why?  Probably because I spent half my childhood sitting in the top of a tree and sleeping in a bunk bed.  I just like being high up for some reason.    Besides, it's kind of the best of both worlds... You get to live in a city, surrounded by people and close to everything you need, but still be surrounded by beautiful nature!  Sounds pretty idyllic to me.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

The first place that comes to mind is Nero Wolfe's brownstone on West 35th Street in Manhattan (if I could choose not to leave the house, as Wolfe mostly chose). It's a very comfy place, and over the course of 40 books it was described so well I feel as though I could navigate the entire place blindfolded.

As long as I had my personal chef and deliveries from Amazon, I'd love it!  


Mike


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

MistyMikes said:


> I always go back to the forest city where the Hawkbrothers lived in Mercedes Lackey's Valdemar books. (I know that's just what the outsiders called them, but I can't for the life of me remember the real name the people called themselves.)
> 
> Why? Probably because I spent half my childhood sitting in the top of a tree and sleeping in a bunk bed. I just like being high up for some reason.  Besides, it's kind of the best of both worlds... You get to live in a city, surrounded by people and close to everything you need, but still be surrounded by beautiful nature! Sounds pretty idyllic to me.


Sounds very idyllic indeed!


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

jmiked said:


> The first place that comes to mind is Nero Wolfe's brownstone on West 35th Street in Manhattan (if I could choose not to leave the house, as Wolfe mostly does). It's a very comfy place, and over the course of 40 books it was described so well I feel as though I could navigate the entire place blindfolded.
> 
> As long as I had my personal chef and deliveries from Amazon, I'd love it!
> 
> Mike


And would you have a servant named Alfred and fight crime on the sly in a secret disguise? This sounds very Bruce Wayneish to me!


----------



## melodybremen (Feb 10, 2016)

The Shire.
There would be a garden, with a little path, and some nice little benches where one can sit and write all day.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

lmroth12 said:


> And would you have a servant named Alfred and fight crime on the sly in a secret disguise? This sounds very Bruce Wayneish to me!


Nah. I'd sit in my custom-made chair and read. All the work would be done by my minions.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

jmiked said:


> The first place that comes to mind is Nero Wolfe's brownstone on West 35th Street in Manhattan (if I could choose not to leave the house, as Wolfe mostly chose). It's a very comfy place, and over the course of 40 books it was described so well I feel as though I could navigate the entire place blindfolded.
> 
> As long as I had my personal chef and deliveries from Amazon, I'd love it!
> 
> Mike


That sounds very nice . . . . assuming of course the funds to keep the place running come with it. 

I also would like Ardry End which is the home of Melrose Plant from the Richard Jury Novels. Again, assuming the funds come with.


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

jmiked said:


> Nah. I'd sit in my custom-made chair and read. All the work would be done by my minions.


Minions. Ah, so you would be the evil boss and not the secret crime fighter.  How despicable!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

If you have to narrow it down to a specific building, the possessed house/inn in Drew Hayes' _Undeath & Taxes (Fred Book 2)_ might be nice: a built-in (ghostly) staff to take care of cooking, cleaning, etc., while the house itself can change to meet different requirements. Just don't get on the bad side of the power that possesses it.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

lmroth12 said:


> Minions. Ah, so you would be the evil boss and not the secret crime fighter.  How despicable!


A minion is a subordinate of a person in power. Doesn't mean the person in power is evil.


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

jmiked said:


> A minion is a subordinate of a person in power. Doesn't mean the person in power is evil.


I am referring to the movies Minions and Despicable Me. The Minions are characters who are compelled to work for only evil bosses. Their ultimate evil boss is found in Despicable Me. It was intended as a joke.


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

melodybremen said:


> The Shire.
> There would be a garden, with a little path, and some nice little benches where one can sit and write all day.


That sounds lovely indeed; so serene and peaceful.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Lothlorien would be nice, as OP said, but personally, I'd head on over to the land of Aman, prior to the First Age, and dwell in the light of the trees, Telperion and Laurelin. And there I would just chill with Yavanna while the elves were just waking up for the first time on the shores of the Sea of Helcar.


----------



## Willowme41 (May 15, 2016)

I believe I would Have to go with The Earth Children's Series, I would love to just step into that world, and live there for a while. I find it very interesting and love love love how the author details every little thing, as if you are there that when I put the book down, I am sadden to realize I am back in my reality.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

MariaESchneider said:


> I'd at least like to visit J.D. Robb's (Eve and how do you spell Roake? house). For some reason that one came to mind even though I'm much more of a treehouse kind of gal!


Roarke's mansion is what first came to mind for me. Complete with the virtual reality gizmos.



Betsy


----------



## lorezskyline (Apr 19, 2010)

Would have to be Nero Wolfe's residence for me, get involved with exciting cases with Archie Goodwin then fine dine with Nero Wolfe and after perhaps even acompany Archie and a couple of 'dames' on a night out dancing at a fashonable night spot, what more could you ask for?


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

As a horse-mad child, I'd have chosen the McLaughlin ranch described in Mary O'Hara's_ My Friend Flicka_ and _Thunderhead_. The fact that those books were set in Depression Era Wyoming and the family was struggling made no impression on me as to how desirable that life was.

Now, as an old lady looking back, I'd go for the (also horse breeding) farm described in Josephine Tey's _Brat Farrar._ A bit more civilized, set in England, but my tastes didn't change that much over the decades, did they?


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

ellenoc said:


> As a horse-mad child, I'd have chosen the McLaughlin ranch described in Mary O'Hara's_ My Friend Flicka_ and _Thunderhead_. The fact that those books were set in Depression Era Wyoming and the family was struggling made no impression on me as to how desirable that life was.
> 
> Now, as an old lady looking back, I'd go for the (also horse breeding) farm described in Josephine Tey's _Brat Farrar._ A bit more civilized, set in England, but my tastes didn't change that much over the decades, did they?


I recall reading the King the Black Stallion series as a child and falling in love with the descriptions of the canyons and buttes in Idaho. The majestic descriptions of all that grandeur remain with me even as an adult.


----------



## AndrewSweetapple (May 15, 2016)

A couple of places for sure:

In the second book of the Eragon cycle there's a part where the titular character is living in this really elaborate elven treehouse. Wood is shaped from this giant tree to make this really nice apartment above the treeline. It was pretty cool in my memory.

In Dragon Age: Inquisition you as the main character eventually take control of this castle as your main base. While it's a bit run down you get to work fixing it up and it's high in the mountains with beautiful views.

Any fictional wizard library. So many books, so little time.


----------



## niahflame (Apr 14, 2012)

Hogwarts. I'd be in Ravenclaw. Not Hufflepuff!


----------



## editorialeyes (May 8, 2016)

On Guernsey, hanging out with Juliet and the gang from the Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society. Idyllic life, London not too far away, my own sheep...yeah, I'll take that!


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

melodybremen said:


> The Shire.
> There would be a garden, with a little path, and some nice little benches where one can sit and write all day.


Especially Bag End.


----------



## TheLemontree (Sep 12, 2015)

It's a toss-up for me between the cabin in the woods in Gene Sratton Porter's A Girl of the Limberlost, and The Peabody - the dahabeah that the Emersons live in on some of their summers in Egypt.


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Somewhere there is a Pacific ocean beach.


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

A. S. Warwick said:


> Especially Bag End.


Hobbiton is one of my favorite places in LOTR. Rather tame, but the biggest plus is the kindness and humor of the inhabitants.


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

editorialeyes said:


> On Guernsey, hanging out with Juliet and the gang from the Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society. Idyllic life, London not too far away, my own sheep...yeah, I'll take that!


It sounds like you will be having a lot of fun!


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

H7Py49 said:


> Somewhere there is a Pacific ocean beach.


Do you have a specific _fictional_ residence in mind? That is the theme of this thread.


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

lmroth12 said:


> Hobbiton is one of my favorite places in LOTR. Rather tame, but the biggest plus is the kindness and humor of the inhabitants.


Living in Hobbiton would be lovely, but for those who love horses, residing in the Golden Hall in the land of Rohan might be ideal, I think.


----------



## Warren Dean (May 10, 2015)

Sterling Silver, the High Lord's sentient castle in Terry Brooks' Kingdom of Landover series.


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

First choice: Cair Paravel, Narnia
Second choice: The Starship _Enterprise_
Third Choice: St. Mary Mead, next door to Miss Marple
Fourth Choice: Gondolin during the first age of Middle Earth, before the fall
Fifth Choice: The Camelot of myth and legend
Sixth Choice: Roarke's Palace Hotel, from the In-Death world


----------



## TheLemontree (Sep 12, 2015)

I'm reading my children The Hobbit at the moment, so I need to add the Last Homely House west of the Mountains, Elrond's house. 
Sounds like bliss.



> His house was perfect whether you liked food, or sleep, or work, or story-telling, or singing, or just sitting and thinking best, or a pleasant mixture of them all.


----------



## ancaiovita (Feb 13, 2016)

MariaESchneider said:


> I'd at least like to visit J.D. Robb's (Eve and how do you spell Roake? house).


I was thinking about Roarke's house too - that series made me fall in love with fiction again after all these years


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

V.P. said:


> Living in Hobbiton would be lovely, but for those who love horses, residing in the Golden Hall in the land of Rohan might be ideal, I think.


I love so many places in Middle Earth that it is hard to narrow it down to just ONE place, so I chose Lothlorien. But I am with you about Rohan! The landscape of Edoras was my favorite in the film trilogy. I frankly think they ruined Lothlorien and made it too Hollywood kitschy-cutie with the fairy lights (not in the book) and the winding steps that connected the trees.


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

V.P. said:


> First choice: Cair Paravel, Narnia
> Second choice: The Starship _Enterprise_
> Third Choice: St. Mary Mead, next door to Miss Marple
> Fourth Choice: Gondolin during the first age of Middle Earth, before the fall
> ...


It sounds like we love the same books. But St. Mary Mead is so cozy in contrast to the grandeur of all your other choices. However, a little English village would be a nice place to come home to after all of your travels!


----------



## Mskeakelso (Jun 27, 2016)

I was all geared up to say Manderley - the house in Daphne du Maurier's Rebecca - and then I clicked on  the full question - can I live in Manderley in the summer and spend the winter in Lothlorien?


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

lmroth12 said:


> It sounds like we love the same books. But St. Mary Mead is so cozy in contrast to the grandeur of all your other choices. However, a little English village would be a nice place to come home to after all of your travels!


Yes, a quiet English village would be a nice place to come home to. Particularly if I could be in on solving Miss Marple's next mystery!



Mskeakelso said:


> I was all geared up to say Manderley - the house in Daphne du Maurier's Rebecca - and then I clicked on the full question - can I live in Manderley in the summer and spend the winter in Lothlorien?


Hmm... I'd forgotten about Manderly. I may have to make that number seven on my list. But no Mrs. Danvers!


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

V.P. said:


> Yes, a quiet English village would be a nice place to come home to. Particularly if I could be in on solving Miss Marple's next mystery!
> 
> Hmm... I'd forgotten about Manderly. I may have to make that number seven on my list. But no Mrs. Danvers!


Mrs. Danvers is a definite no-no! And, yes, you may have a summer and a winter residence. I also love Manderley but hesitated to name it, as I once nicknamed a local park with botanical gardens, woods, and a special azalea display Manderley, only to have a tornado come through and obliterate all of my favorite parts of it, rendering my Manderley just as the literary one, "no more."


----------



## Don DeBon (Jun 18, 2016)

Well you said anywhere ... mine would be on a decent sized space ship.  Perhaps the size of the Millennium Falcon (or a bit bigger) flying from planet to planet.  Now I wouldn't want to be a smuggler, but rather flying around and touring the Galaxy.  Probably checking out places I had read about.


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

Don DeBon said:


> Well you said anywhere ... mine would be on a decent sized space ship. Perhaps the size of the Millennium Falcon (or a bit bigger) flying from planet to planet. Now I wouldn't want to be a smuggler, but rather flying around and touring the Galaxy. Probably checking out places I had read about.


If you end up taking the Millennium Falcon you should plan on taking a good mechanic along. Otherwise your journey might not last very long!


----------



## Don DeBon (Jun 18, 2016)

lmroth12 said:


> If you end up taking the Millennium Falcon you should plan on taking a good mechanic along. Otherwise your journey might not last very long!


True enough, but then again I like to hack and make things work that shouldn't in the first place. So I might be right at 'home'


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

Don DeBon said:


> True enough, but then again I like to hack and make things work that shouldn't in the first place. So I might be right at 'home'


Sounds like you share the same spirit with Han Solo!


----------



## Warren Dean (May 10, 2015)

Don DeBon said:


> True enough, but then again I like to hack and make things work that shouldn't in the first place. So I might be right at 'home'


Although you might have to contend with a Wookie co-pilot...


----------



## Don DeBon (Jun 18, 2016)

Warren Dean said:


> Although you might have to contend with a Wookie co-pilot...


That isn't a problem...unless it is shedding season...


----------



## Warren Dean (May 10, 2015)

Don DeBon said:


> That isn't a problem...unless it is shedding season...


...and there is a rebel princess aboard with allergies...


----------



## Don DeBon (Jun 18, 2016)

Warren Dean said:


> ...and there is a rebel princess aboard with allergies...


True, guess I would have to stock up on rebel kleenex...


----------



## Warren Dean (May 10, 2015)

...in case Chewie experiences a stirring in the Force...


----------



## Kelly Clayton (Mar 5, 2016)

Mmmmm tough one - Rourke's place would be a contender as would Pemberley IF Darcy was in residence . . .


----------

